# Our newest Mentor, Microbell!



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Microbell is an Analyst on our Security Team and has also volunteered to assist as a Rangemaster in our up-coming analyst's school, "The Academy".

Microbell is always teaching, anyway, so it is a natural fit for him to teach our new students. 

Congratulations, Microbell, on this well-deserved appointment!

(PS, the official announcement about the new school is coming soon. Those who are interested, have patience).


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats MB!


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

'Bout time!!

See ya around...


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Congradulations. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Micro,

Congratulations for your hard work and appointment as Mentor. I have interacted with you a few times while working within the forum and you are most deserving to be a mentor. Keep up the great work!

Mark


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats...


:smile:


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Congrats!! :wave:


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks all. I look forward to helping others attain their goals in such a worth while endevor. Thanks again for the Congrads!


----------

